# can dogs break their noses?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

This morning Lily looked normal but after playing a bit with Leo outside I noticed a big blue and red spot under the fur on her snout and she cries if I touch it... could she have broken her nose? Or what could it be? Its concerning...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I am going to check back on this thread after work... I'm hoping somebody responds. The only 2 things I could think of are sunburn or skin cancer... I don't think it really looks like mange...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

probably not broken but dogs can bruise like we do. Your pup is very young I would doubt it is any type of cancer and if was there before she was playing then it must be a bruise. Mange will start with hairloss and the skin looks scaly.

One a side note you do have a dog who lacks pigment on the nose and I bet eyes. Try to keep them out of the direct sun as much as possible. By that I mean if they are outside all day make sure they have full cover above to avoid being able to lay in the sun all day. I have a few white dogs too and the sun is intense here in NM and AZ, skin cancer can be a big risk so keeping them in the shade will really help in the long run. If you are going to take them out to play in the sun for a day trip try putting some children's sunscreen on the nose to keep it from getting burned, even inside the ears. well not inside the ear canal but the inside of the ends where they can get exposed. Children's sunblock comes in a water proof stick and that works great I have found. Again your dog may never develop skin cancer but just like ppl who are really white they can burn in the sun.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I spray spf 90 on her everytime she goes outside but she mostly is an inside dog except during the winter. She prefers fetch in the house anyways o__O the only dog I ever met who seems to get antsy if she is outside too long. Thank you for your input


----------

